# storing salt in a container



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey guys, just wanted to get some input from those of you who store salt in a shipping container. We own a 20' unit that we store our asv rc100 with blower in there and looking to pick up another unit for the same site to store 20-30 tons in there.

A question I have is should I go with an open top container and make a hoop structure on top so that way i have more ventilation, or would the sealed type container be fine?

have you guys had issues storing your salt in the sealed container as in, clumping, wet salt etc... I do notice alot of condensation inside my storage container when there are temp shifts in the winter.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I have used a container in the past and it worked well
Only issue I found was that the sides of the container were corrugated and salt would build up there. 
I would say plywood the sides half way up before you fill it 
It's hard filling it full Need a good ramp to get in otherwise when it's wet out it's hard getting up slow


----------



## Cam.at.Heritage (Feb 1, 2011)

We have 6 storage containers to store random materials in the summer and winter but found that the bagged products will cause condensation inside the container and can damage certain types of material. We have never stored anything bulk in a container so not sure now that works. Our salt tent is quite open and ventilated so no moisture issue there.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We used one last year (fully enclosed) and the only time we ever had any clumping was when it was delivered to us wet. Well, to clarify, it didn't clump any more than when it was delivered. Our 20ft or whatever size they are only held about 23 tons tops. This year I am going to make a ramp so the skid steer has a better angle to push maybe a couple more tons in it and a smoother entry/exit. The biggest issue we had was keeping the salt away from the doors so we could close it up.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

No issues... alittle clumping but not bad..... alittle secret, I fit 32 ton in mine by putting some 2x10 about half way up in front of the doors... worked like a charm!


----------



## bmlitton (Feb 18, 2010)

We have used a 40' container for about 5 years now to store bulk salt. It's lined with plywood and works great. We can easily put 50 tons in one. Sometimes the salt will form a slight crust but the main part of the pile stays fine with no clumping.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Mick76;1317734 said:


> No issues... alittle clumping but not bad..... alittle secret, I fit 32 ton in mine by putting some 2x10 about half way up in front of the doors... worked like a charm!


Ah good idea Mike! I can easily see how that would enable you to get a few more tons in there cuz after about 20 tons it starts spilling out the front,lol.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

What's the best way to get the salt inside the container?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Brad3403;1318539 said:


> What's the best way to get the salt inside the container?


Skid steer... you just have to watch while piling it in there as you cant get the salt all the way to the top...the bucket will hit the roof (Dont ask how I found out..... )


----------



## nh785 (Oct 22, 2009)

What about usind a skid blower to blow it in?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

^noise pollution? lol

i cannot find a slinger truck locally to contract out so we will be loading our container with our skidder as well. or if i could find someone with a firewood conveyor system lol...


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mick76;1317734 said:


> No issues... alittle clumping but not bad..... alittle secret, I fit 32 ton in mine by putting some 2x10 about half way up in front of the doors... worked like a charm!


Are you then loading it into a spreader for parking lots? If so how are you doing this with the 2x10 at the door? Or are you using the stockpile to fill buckets for sidewalks?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Brad3403;1319200 said:


> Are you then loading it into a spreader for parking lots? If so how are you doing this with the 2x10 at the door? Or are you using the stockpile to fill buckets for sidewalks?


Brad, I like to work smarter and not harder... I couldn't imagine filling 32 ton of salt into buckets...LOL... no Its for bulk spreading..... you measure behind your corner posts (or in my case the corner posts have a groove that accepts the boards) cut the boards to fit. Start filling the box like you'd normally do and when the pile (that darn slope) gets to the door put a board in there (no need to attach as the pressure of the salt will keep it secure) ....continue to fill until the pile starts sliding up to the top of the first board and put your second board there, and so on until the boards are half way up the container........ When your ready to use the salt its easy to get the skids bucket over the boards..... when you can't get anymore salt you take a board down and the process continues.....

HIH


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Not to hijack, but how do you guys move these containers? Say for example a 20 footer, you using roll offs? I want to hear from the guys who don't have roll offs.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

MatthewG;1319441 said:


> Not to hijack, but how do you guys move these containers? Say for example a 20 footer, you using roll offs? I want to hear from the guys who don't have roll offs.


Float it on a trailer or hire a tow truck company with a flat deck.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i hire a tow company that shows up w/ like a 25' roll off deck, about 120 per move.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

ProTouchGrounds;1319620 said:


> i hire a tow company that shows up w/ like a 25' roll off deck, about 120 per move.


Same here. The company we rent it from delivers it and takes it back.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

If you have a 20' deck over you can lift up on end of it with a skid pretty easy, back the truck/trailer under and then push it on from behind. Pretty easy to do.


----------



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe a dumb question, but I do not know the answer...

These shipping containers you all are speaking of. 
Are the dimensions whatever long x 8' W x 8' H?

How high using a bobcat can you get the salt piled inside without hitting the roof?

Would I have any problems fitting 23 tons into a 20' long container?

To have the salt delivered it would be dumped onto a loose gravel flat driveway. Would I have any problems grabbing buckets with the bobcat to load the container? Doing so without also grabbing the gravel?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## crazedtodo (Nov 22, 2018)

I also would like to know how much this shipping container project would cost


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Old thread, but I paid 2400$ for a 40’ high cube delivered in April


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Old thread, but I paid 2400$ for a 40' high cube delivered in April


How long does it take you to load it?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> How long does it take you to load it?


About 15 minutes


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> How long does it take you to load it?


Until I'm done or it's full, whichever comes first.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Old thread, but I paid 2400$ for a 40' high cube delivered in April


40' high....? Lol

I bought one of these last week, be next spring now before i find the time to put it up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> 40' high....? Lol
> 
> I bought one of these last week, be next spring now before i find the time to put it up.
> 
> View attachment 197317


What is "one of these"? Looks like a hard roof as opposed to basically a tarp.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

It is an engineered galvanized steel dome, that bolts together for topping sea cans as a foundation. Disassembled it takes up very little space. 
I priced out the canvas domes with me doing the foundation and this came in at half the price. I really dislike loading sea cans for salt. It is time consuming . I prefer to have loads delivered in live bottoms. No fuss, no extra charge. Back it in and theyre done.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> It is an engineered galvanized steel dome, that bolts together for topping sea cans as a foundation. Disassembled it takes up very little space.
> I priced out the canvas domes with me doing the foundation and this came in at half the price. I really dislike loading sea cans for salt. It is time consuming . I prefer to have loads delivered in live bottoms. No fuss, no extra charge. Back it in and theyre done.


Interesting.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> I really dislike loading sea cans for salt. It is time consuming .


15 minutes...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> It is an engineered galvanized steel dome, that bolts together for topping sea cans as a foundation. Disassembled it takes up very little space.
> I priced out the canvas domes with me doing the foundation and this came in at half the price. I really dislike loading sea cans for salt. It is time consuming . I prefer to have loads delivered in live bottoms. No fuss, no extra charge. Back it in and theyre done.


Do you know the brand name on the product?

Looked at clear span (which is like a tarp but heavier duty) and it was around 8 granD


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Mr.Markus said:


> 40' high....? Lol
> 
> I bought one of these last week, be next spring now before i find the time to put it up.
> 
> View attachment 197317


 Mind if i ask where you bought it? So many suppliers, just dont want junk. There is a guy on face book that is always talking about blowing out a cancelled order.... just his way of pushing sales. I need to increase salt storage so been looking. Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The answer is in the picture...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The answer is in the picture...


Cat?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Cat?


It's Case...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John Deere???


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry, had to close a poolhouse. 
Its a future steel building. I wouldnt be surprised if they were all the same manufacturer. 
Clearspan and calhoun all wanted N of $20k for 30x40 and i had to supply and install the block foundation. 
I already have the containers. So im gonna Dean it and assemble myself. I did a leveling job for a customer who bought one as a building and other than they look like crap they are quite sturdy when assembled and if this guy could put it together well it should be a breeze.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Thats a great idea and I'd love to do something like that but I would worry about the weight of the snow when it melts and slides down the roof sides and sits on those container tops specially in our area. Those containers only have any real support in the floor and 4 corners. You could just as easy reinforce the tops with some steel beams or just put the roof over both containers too.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Defeats the purpose of having room to store bulk salt if you put the roof over the containers too .


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Sea cans are engineered as well, snow load shouldnt be an issue. if its that bad in your area put a blower up with your loader and knock it down.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

You can get a bulk hauler to blow the rock salt into container. The trick is to find a supplier that can load bulk trailers. Would take 45 minutes to unload a trailer into a container


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

fireball said:


> You can get a bulk hauler to blow the rock salt into container. The trick is to find a supplier that can load bulk trailers. Would take 45 minutes to unload a trailer into a container


I have inquired about this, none of the guys out here are interested in touching salt.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

fireball said:


> Would take 45 minutes to unload a trailer into a container


That's 3X too slow...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's 3X too slow...


Only in Ohio


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr.Markus said:


> I have inquired about this, none of the guys out here are interested in touching salt.


I wonder if a silage blower would work to load a container... they can be acquired super cheap at farm auctions and only require a 540 pto to run.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

After seeing a silage blower push damp silage up a 75 foot silo, I would say yes.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> I wonder if a silage blower would work to load a container... they can be acquired super cheap at farm auctions and only require a 540 pto to run.


The best way is to have a live bottom deliver it right into storage....good day to you sir!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr.Markus said:


> The best way is to have a live bottom deliver it right into storage....good day to you sir!


Question as I have never seen it before... how does a live bottom get it to the back of the container?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> Question as I have never seen it before... how does a live bottom get it to the back of the container?


Some can shoot it
They're called stone slingers


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Some can shoot it
> They're called stone slingers


Those aren't really live bottoms. Similar concept different application.

Mulch blowers are live bottoms if you want to broaden the definition.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Those aren't really live bottoms. Similar concept different application.
> 
> Mulch blowers are live bottoms if you want to broaden the definition.


You've cracked the puzzle...that must have been how he could load containers so fast, with a mulch blower or 2 for that matter.


----------

